# Drop in conformation class



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I teach a Handling Class, and for the most part it is "drop in". It's fun, usually packed, and very useful for both newbies and experienced competitors. I'd suggest you try one if you have one available in your area!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Try it! It might be good if you have a class for beginner but if not drop-ins I have been to are beginner friendly. Just let the instructor know you are a newbie!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I go to a local drop in class periodically and it can be great! (I actually just took our puppy, Chloe, to her first one last night  ) Like suggested above, make sure the instructor knows that you're a beginner. Ours tends to be more of a practice show with critiques versus a structured/instructional class. But I have noticed that the instructor tailors it to what the attendees want. Like last night we worked a lot on going around the ring in groups alternating which dog was in front, since all our dogs were inexperienced puppies and needed to work on that more than other things.

While I like the drop-in class now, I would have probably preferred and benefited more from a more instructional and structured class in the beginning since I had zero experience/knowledge, but the drop-in class was my only option locally so I took what I could get.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

The dog club here has these drop in classes. It is liek 5$ it is loads of fun and very educational. If you have a chance to partake you should.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ask if you can watch a class...get a feel for how the class is run...give the leader a call to see if it is okay first...but most have no problem with a new person observing a class before bringing their dog.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I will give the class a whirl. I emailed my training club about the class and they said that it is not a formal class, that they tailor fit each individuals personal needs so newbies are more than welcome. Should be fun! I will keep you posted.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

In an actual show ring situation you will find anyone from 1st time in a ring newbies to seasoned pros. In a drop in class like this, you'll get lots of constructive feedback from experienced competitors, and meet people who will help you out at shows, too. We have a great group in my classes, and have lots of fun. Have a good time!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Have a good time, everyone has been helpful at the class I have been going to. It is a drop in but for beginners or breeders just getting their dogs ring ready. I think observing for the first class might be a good idea. Teach the 'stand' command and make sure Graham understands 'wait' or 'stay' because otherwise you're going to battle him moving while you're stacking.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have never shown, but my friend and I did do drop in classes for a while. I did it with my pet quality great pyrenees, and she did it with her mastiff that she did end up showing.

It was fun and I learned a lot. Occasionally they would have some big time handlers as "guest teachers" too.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> In an actual show ring situation you will find anyone from 1st time in a ring newbies to seasoned pros. In a drop in class like this, you'll get lots of constructive feedback from experienced competitors, and meet people who will help you out at shows, too. We have a great group in my classes, and have lots of fun. Have a good time!


Wished I lived closer to you. I would SO take your class. I really want to see if my Graham has show potential too so I know I need to take him to get evaluated, but for now its all about having fun.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

I go to a drop in conformation class every Monday and love it. I met the best friends someone could ask for through that class. We help each other out and the amazing thing is, if no one at class can help, there is always someone who knows someone to help out. The great thing is, we all trust each other and swap dogs from time to time so the dogs get used to other handlers. 

There are all age groups (handler and dogs) at class - from 8 week old puppies to top dogs who already have their GCH and Juniors to professional handlers.

Aside from my Dalmatian, I get to work with Pointer, Golden and once in a while with toy breeds - believe me, when you work with sporting/non sporting dogs working with a table dog can be a challenge. Apperently they walk - not run around the ring  

A lot of us also go to shows together - share hotel rooms and setups, cheer for each other ringside and all the good stuff you do at dog shows.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Retrieverlover said:


> I go to a drop in conformation class every Monday and love it. I met the best friends someone could ask for through that class. We help each other out and the amazing thing is, if no one at class can help, there is always someone who knows someone to help out. The great thing is, we all trust each other and swap dogs from time to time so the dogs get used to other handlers.
> 
> There are all age groups (handler and dogs) at class - from 8 week old puppies to top dogs who already have their GCH and Juniors to professional handlers.
> 
> ...


Wow, that sounds so wonderful. Makes me even more excited for the class. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MidasMom said:


> Wished I lived closer to you. I would SO take your class. I really want to see if my Graham has show potential too so I know I need to take him to get evaluated, but for now its all about having fun.


 
We'd love to have you.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> We'd love to have you.


Next time I am up your way visiting the fam, I should so drop in your class, LOL! Would be fun!


----------

